# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess her ethnicity

## bigsnake49

Morena_Baccarin.jpgMorena_Baccarin.jpg

----------


## yonaga

Reminds me of a plenty of southern European nations. I have seen Greeks, Bulgarians, Romanians, Serbians and even Ukrainians of a very similar appearance.

----------


## Angela

Sorry, Bigsnake, I know who she is so I can't play.

----------


## bigsnake49

Morena_Baccarin_by_Gage_Skidmore.jpgMorena_Baccarin_by_Gage_Skidmore.jpg

----------


## Angela

:Grin: 

I'll say what should be obvious to everyone: small Med, and very beautiful even as she's getting older.

----------


## Regio X

> Sorry, Bigsnake, I know who she is so I can't play.


I know too. :)
She's a bit mixed.

----------


## bigsnake49

> I'll say what should be obvious to everyone: small Med, and very beautiful even as she's getting older.


I don't want the rest to get the wrong impression on her stature which is 5'7" :Grin: .

----------


## bigsnake49

Hey @Duarte, do you have a guess?

BTW I did not choose the best picture I could find on purpose.

----------


## bigsnake49

Her name is Morena Baccarin, a Brazilian American actress. She came to the US when she was 7 with her family. She is of Italian descent according to Wikipedia. You have probably seen her in Homeland or Deadpool or Deadpool 2 or Firefly or Serenity or Gotham. Exotic looking beauty!

----------


## Regio X

> Her name is Morena Baccarin, a Brazilian American actress. She came to the US when she was 7 with her family. She is of Italian descent according to Wikipedia. You have probably seen her in Homeland or Deadpool or Deadpool 2 or Firefly or Serenity or Gotham. Exotic looking beauty!


I was impressed with her beauty when I first saw her in Homeland. I didn't even know she is Brazilian till after some episodes.

Her full name, which includes "Silva de Vaz", suggests she may have also "Brazilian" ancestry. So I believe she must be Italian and Iberian, with some NA and SSA. 

This is her father (journalist):


Her mother (actress):


Her maternal uncle (actor):

----------


## Angela

> I was impressed with her beauty when I first saw her in Homeland. I didn't even know she is Brazilian till after some episodes.
> Her full name, which includes "Silva de Vaz", suggests she may have also "Brazilian" ancestry. So I believe she must be Italian and Iberian, with some NA and SSA. 
> This is her father (journalist):
> 
> Her mother (actress):
> 
> Her maternal uncle (actor):


I agree. Despite the fact that Italy has small med head shapes and faces, she doesn't look very Italian to me. There's something "other". 

Gorgeous woman.

----------


## bigsnake49

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I really don't see any South American influences in her. Her mother looks like a typical Italian/Greek mother and her father could fit anywhere in the Med. Her maternal uncle also could pass as local anywhere in Greece particularly in Crete/Peloponnese/Sicily/Calabria/Corsica.

----------


## bigsnake49

> I agree. Despite the fact that Italy has small med head shapes and faces, she doesn't look very Italian to me. There's something "other". 
> 
> Gorgeous woman.


She is definitely a gorgeous woman. I looked here: http://portuguesephenotype.blogspot....ortuguese.html

for a woman that she's closest to but can't really find one.

----------


## Duarte

> Hey @Duarte, do you have a guess?
> 
> BTW I did not choose the best picture I could find on purpose.


Sorry @bigsnake. I've been distracted and haven't seen your post. @Regio X has said it all. She is very beautiful and a great example of the continuous Brazilian miscegenation that results in very beautiful types. She has a beautiful tropical seasoning that remembers the beauty of South Europe women. You have made a great choice and show good taste in choosing feminine types. 
Cheers ;)

----------


## bigsnake49

> Sorry @bigsnake. I've been distracted and haven't seen your post. @Regio X has said it all. She is very beautiful and a great example of the continuous Brazilian miscegenation that results in very beautiful types. She has a beautiful tropical seasoning that remembers the bauty of South Europe women. You have made a great choice and show good taste in choosing feminine types. 
> Cheers ;)


In honor of Brazilian women:
https://www.pinterest.com/briane508/...azilian-women/
I am also a big fan of Adriana Lima.

----------


## Duarte

> She is definitely a gorgeous woman. I looked here: http://portuguesephenotype.blogspot....ortuguese.html
> 
> for a woman that she's closest to but can't really find one.


@bigsbake49


This man is 91 years old is son of a brother of my maternal great-grandmother, Filomena. Guerra family. Brazilian of Portuguese nationality born in Belo Horizonte. The family is from the town of Reigada, in Figueira do Castelo Rodrigo, on the border with Galicia, Spain. He has very blue eyes, like almost all the men in my maternal grandmother's family. Curiosly, my maternal gradmother were very light woman, but had brown eyes and hair, as did my great-grandmother, his aunt. My great-grandmother was practically abandoned by her family in Brazil. Almost whole her family returned to Portugal, and she was rescued by Joaquim Viegas, my maternal great-grandfather of Spanish origin and with very blue eyes, also, with whom she married, thanks God. There was a small rapprochement when my great-grandmother passed away, but that did not hold up over time. He is a very rich man, but I believe that today that he and his descendants, must not be so much better than I am. The world spins. I prefer not to meet you in person. After all, he is just a son of a great-great-uncle mine. He is highly respected in Belo Horizonte.


Below, an old photo of him with his family, taked in the main entrance of the Our Lady of Lourdes’ Church, in Belo Horizonte. In this church, the social elite of the city like of getting married and showing off ;) They are examples of Portuguese types.

----------


## Duarte

> In honor of Brazilian women:
> https://www.pinterest.com/briane508/...azilian-women/
> I am also a big fan of Adriana Lima.


All of them very very beautiful. Thanks ;)

----------


## bigsnake49

> @bigsbake49
> 
> 
> This man is 91 years old is son of a brother of my maternal great-grandmother, Filomena. Guerra family. Brazilian of Portuguese nationality born in Belo Horizonte. The family is from the town of Reigada, in Figueira do Castelo Rodrigo, on the border with Galicia, Spain. He has very blue eyes, like almost all the men in my maternal grandmother's family. Curiosly, my maternal gradmother were very light woman, but had brown eyes and hair, as did my great-grandmother, his aunt. My great-grandmother was practically abandoned by her family in Brazil. Almost whole her family returned to Portugal, and she was rescued by Joaquim Viegas, my maternal great-grandfather of Spanish origin and with very blue eyes, also, with whom she married, thanks God. There was a small rapprochement when my great-grandmother passed away, but that did not hold up over time. He is a very rich man, but I believe that today that he and his descendants, must not be so much better than I am. The world spins. I prefer not to meet you in person. After all, he is just a son of a great-great-uncle mine. He is highly respected in Belo Horizonte.
> 
> 
> Below, an old photo of him with his family, taked in the main entrance of the Our Lady of Lourdes’ Church, in Belo Horizonte. In this church, the social elite of the city like of getting married and showing off ;) They are examples of Portuguese types.


Looking at the Portuguese phenotype site I cited in post #13 above, I see a lot of Celtic influences among both the men and the women.

----------


## Pax Augusta

> Her name is Morena Baccarin, a Brazilian American actress. She came to the US when she was 7 with her family. She is of Italian descent according to Wikipedia. You have probably seen her in Homeland or Deadpool or Deadpool 2 or Firefly or Serenity or Gotham. Exotic looking beauty!




Morena Baccarin has also a Brazilian Portuguese surname, de Vaz is Portuguese and definitely not an Italian surname. Her Italian ancestry might be a mix of northern and southern Italian ancestry, Setta is a surname from Abruzzo, Baccarin is Venetian, Silva might be both Lombard or Iberian/Portuguese.

----------


## torzio

> Morena Baccarin has also a Brazilian Portuguese surname, de Vaz is Portuguese and definitely not an Italian surname. Her Italian ancestry might be a mix of northern and southern Italian ancestry, Setta is a surname from Abruzzo, Baccarin is Venetian, Silva might be both Lombard or Iberian/Portuguese.


yes, Baccarin is Venetian , 70% from Padua province ......................origins are...Baccaro means tavern in Venetian language

----------


## Angela

This is what I meant:

Italian version...
Mara Cafagna



Another version again...La Bellucci



I think Duarte said it best. :)

"_She has a beautiful tropical seasoning that remembers the bauty of South Europe women. "_

----------


## bigsnake49

Belluci almost looks Balkan.

----------


## Angela

Really? Well, perhaps to the extent that she's a small med type and they have some too, but imo they usually have a slightly different appearance. The eastern European input in the middle and northern Balkans changes the appearance in most of them I think. 

To me she looks as if she just walked out of a Renaissance painting except for the fact that she's a bit darker. :)



An interview with Bellucci...

----------


## bigsnake49

> Really? Well, perhaps to the extent that she's a small med type and they have some too, but imo they usually have a slightly different appearance. The eastern European input in the middle and northern Balkans changes the appearance in most of them I think. 
> 
> To me she looks as if she just walked out of a Renaissance painting except for the fact that she's a bit darker. :)
> 
> 
> 
> An interview with Bellucci...


I was thinking Southern Balkans but she does look like that painting for sure.

----------

